# back river togs



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

i spoke with some anglers catching togs near the back river reef. Can anyone help with some basic techinque? 

Thanks,

Bottomrig


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

I've always had good luck using regular bottom rigs. Cut up Chowder Clams or Blue Crabs. Some use Fiddler Crabs, but I never had luck with them.


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks

Will give it a try


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

*? Back River Reef*



bottomrig said:


> i spoke with some anglers catching togs near the back river reef. Can anyone help with some basic techinque?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bottomrig


WHERE IS THIS SPOT


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

out of factory point/ out of back river there should be complete lat., long. of it some where on one of them vmrc or vims web site. They talked all about it in that book they made a couple of years ago

P.S.- I use a very sensative rod with braid and also using a flourcarbon leader, but just a trick, you'll start catching them good when the fiddler crabs start moving good. Besides that what is the most popular bait, followed by peeler and then hard crab (due to avaiability of course). BIG thing though, you actually want to use a fiarly small hook, if anything a heavy gauge wire, matazuo has made pre-rigged hooks in packs now rigged for togs, and i will say i agree with what they've made(includeing they make some of the sharpest hooks)


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

You mean here:










Here is a link to the artificial reef program in Virginia.

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/vsrfdf/reef.shtm

For each of the reefs there is a web page. One interesting link is the one that is a .pdf file showing where many of the deployments went into the water.

Here is one such link for Back River Reef.

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/vsrfdf/pdf/backriver_reef_grid.pdf

Tom


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

*back river reef*

Yes, thats the reef I was asking about. I put in at public landing on Dandy Point Road and it is a short ride to the reef. What size hooks would you recommend? Circle or J shank?

Thanks,

Bottomrig


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

a couple of different ones...

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_60574_151005003_151000000_151005000_151-5-3

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_19932?cmCat=CROSSSELL&cmid=PP_P1_1

just the sharpest hook you can find that's a circle or a bait holder; I can't wait to try these per-rigged matzuo tog hooks, their perfect size


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Leaving from there you will be driving right past an existing site and an approved but not yet implemented site. 

There is the York Spit Reef (some material) and Poquoson River Reef (no material yet).

Tom


----------

